# First wings!..



## joel75 (Mar 29, 2017)

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/jw...C-468C-99FC-89187BEB08EA_zpsy8ymo6r1.jpg.html 
Wow!...absolutely gorgeous!..I'm hooked!..I have to say I'm pretty impressed with myself and the wife loves them!..


----------



## homeruk (Mar 29, 2017)

they look good

try cutting the tips off and boiling them up for a concentrated stock as they dont really have any edible meat on them and just take up grill space..before you smoke them next time


----------



## joel75 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks wade,on reflection that makes sense will definitely give it a try..


----------



## wade (Mar 30, 2017)

homeruk said:


> try cutting the tips off and boiling them up for a concentrated stock as they dont really have any edible meat on them and just take up grill space..before you smoke them next time


Good advice - there is very little that is edible on the wing tips. I always cut mine off too.


----------

